# Looking to begin squatting in Colorado



## FatherICraveViolence (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello, I'm a babyish leftist looking to set up squats for people as it gets colder out in Denver. I'm hoping to get in touch with anyone nearby who is already doing this- but also with people from anywhere in the world with tips on how to get started.


----------



## BennyLurks (Mar 9, 2022)

Are you in Denver still? I am getting ready to head back soon. Squats available


----------



## FatherICraveViolence (Mar 9, 2022)

BennyLurks said:


> Are you in Denver still? I am getting ready to head back soon. Squats available


I'm near Denver, and I'm still interested in contacting people who want to set up squats, or have experience doing that or know others with experience. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## BennyLurks (Mar 12, 2022)

I am unfortunately stuck on probation in Ohio for my first (and last) DUI until this summer so I'm using this time to plan.
Looking into seasonal jobs in Denver as well. Been back and forth and all over this continent for years and Colorado is definitely Thee spot


----------



## BennyLurks (Mar 12, 2022)

FatherICraveViolence said:


> I'm near Denver, and I'm still interested in contacting people who want to set up squats, or have experience doing that or know others with experience. Thanks for the reply!


I know they have a decent homeless shelter in downtown Denver, and I used to live at/volunteer at the one in Boulder which is like a Motel 6 with better buffets


----------



## BennyLurks (Mar 12, 2022)

FatherICraveViolence said:


> I'm near Denver, and I'm still interested in contacting people who want to set up squats, or have experience doing that or know others with experience. Thanks for the reply!


I know they have a decent homeless shelter in downtown Denver, and I used to live at/volunteer at the one in Boulder which is nicer than a motel and has lots of resources


----------



## BennyLurks (Mar 12, 2022)

Also, if you have a disease/disorder/health problem that Marijuana is the only "cure" or medication for it, they'll move you upstairs and get you all the help you need to get set up permanently if that's the case


----------



## Anthorhitchhiker77 (Apr 12, 2022)

FatherICraveViolence said:


> Hello, I'm a babyish leftist looking to set up squats for people as it gets colder out in Denver. I'm hoping to get in touch with anyone nearby who is already doing this- but also with people from anywhere in the world with tips on how to get started.


What's your ideal squat look like?
Do you drink or do drugs?


----------



## Supposed Mocha (Dec 12, 2022)

BennyLurks said:


> Are you in Denver still? I am getting ready to head back soon. Squats available



Where are some at? If you don't mind me DM'ing


----------

